# Easton CX fork



## pitcrew (Mar 2, 2004)

Didn't quite make it out last season but it is here now.

http://www.eastonbike.com/COMPONENTS/fork.ec90-X-'06.html

For those of you who like to run wider tires, the fork has a little "pocket" on the inside of each fork leg (just above the brake posts) for the brake pads to sit in when releasing the brakes. You can install/remove up to a 38c tire (or there about) without having to release the air from your tire.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*price and size?*

nice that the site doesn't give a suggested retail price or say if it's available in 1". pretty nice looking though.


----------

